# You Wanted it, and Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 27, 2017)

```
Alongside the Canon EOS 6D Mark II and Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8, Canon will finally announce the follow-up to the <a href="https://bhpho.to/2tfKdnC">PC-E1</a>!</p>
<p>While we have no specifications, it’s safe to say that the PC-E2 will also omit 4K and dual SD card slots.</p>
<p><em>Full disclosure: I had no idea the PC-E1 existed.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

...and who says Canon doesn't listen to their customers?!

Never knew about PC-E1 either. This actually does look semi-useful, but (in typical Canon fashion) slightly overpriced.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

;D


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

From the picture, I could not identify what it is. But retailer had a photo. It's a compact battery pack for flash. Can't say I need one. The turbo battery packs work well.

Edit: I stand corrected, it's a cloth wrap, not a battery pack. I still don't need one.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

Does anyone see a new 50 prime hiding under that tarp? 

- A


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

Is there anyone who knew the first one existed? Like this thing is out of the blue. I've never even seen it in the accessories section on the canon website. weird.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



BeenThere said:


> From the picture, I could not identify what it is. But retailer had a photo. It's a compact better pack for flash. Can't say I need one. The turbo battery packs work well.



You're thinking of the CP-E1/2/3/4, this is the PC-E1/2. For some reason, the order of the letters in the model identifier matter, just a bit. 





vs





CP = Compact (battery) Pack, PC = Protecting Cloth.

But still...a MkII version?!?!? ;D


----------



## Jester74 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

No 4K? Canon is *******.
But OTOH there's a 5D mkIV in it, so 4K included... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

Hmmmmm... Maybe I do need one, it has that really nice red lanyard.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

Wonderful! A diaper for my camera. I suppose the MkII version also comes in white and silver?


----------



## edknuff (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

Welllll?
What are the specs??? :


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



edknuff said:


> Welllll?
> What are the specs??? :



+1

Will the MkII version be big enough to protect my 1D X and 600/4? If not, I'm switching to Nikon.

EDIT: Damn, I just checked, and Nikon _doesn't even offer_ a protective cloth. Pathetic. I guess I'll have to go with Sony...they're so innovative, I'm sure their protective cloths use Kevlar and have a 14-stop sun protection factor.


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



Jester74 said:


> No 4K? Canon is *******.
> But OTOH there's a 5D mkIV in it, so 4K included... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


How about maximum flash sync speed? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

The real question is how Canon will differentiate artificially limit nerf the PC-E2 to protect sales of their forthcoming PC-L1, the protective cloth specifically designed for bodies with L-series lenses attached.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



neuroanatomist said:


> The real question is how Canon will differentiate artificially limit nerf the PC-E2 to protect sales of their forthcoming PC-L1, the protective cloth specifically designed for bodies with L-series lenses attached.



They'll save the UV resistant material and extra grippy texture for the PC-*D*2, of course.

- A


----------



## bereninga (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

No 4K, no buy. C'mon, it's 2017!

LOL @ the two people who have ever bought this product.


----------



## Jester74 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



tron said:


> Jester74 said:
> 
> 
> > No 4K? Canon is *******.
> ...



Who cares? Not fast enough. Ever.


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

Also, on the 'fun products you didn't need' tip, MindShift offers this gem:

https://www.mindshiftgear.com/products/contact-sheet

Yes. It's a tiny packable tarp to keep your landscape/wildlife gear clean and dry. 

Neat idea until you consider how inexpensive a personal tent footprint is at REI, or a tarp at Home Depot / Lowe's + intelligent application of scissors. :

- A


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



Jester74 said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Jester74 said:
> ...


I think I will wait for the 3rd version... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



ahsanford said:


> Also, on the 'fun products you didn't need' tip, MindShift offers this gem:
> 
> https://www.mindshiftgear.com/products/contact-sheet
> 
> ...



Yes, but imagine if someone out in the wilderness sees you putting your expensive camera and L lenses on a generic box store tarp?


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

This is pointless to use with a Canon camera. Without a Sony sensor, how can I pull the shadows up in post enough after shooting through this thing?


----------



## hmatthes (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

I'll buy one to catch all the EOS 20D shadow detail oozing out of the camera. Brilliant!


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

I actually knew something like this existed and was looking into it for my 70D. I hate how bug and bulky camera backpacks often are and wanted to use my regular backpack but witout an insert. this is a great way to protect your cam.


----------



## IglooEater (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

I'm going to order 20 of these, test them thoroughly and return the 19 that aren't up to spec.


----------



## Famateur (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

I guess this is officially how Canon nerfs it's cameras.  :-X


----------



## ahsanford (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



The3o5FlyGuy said:


> I actually knew something like this existed and was looking into it for my 70D. I hate how bug and bulky camera backpacks often are and wanted to use my regular backpack but witout an insert. this is a great way to protect your cam.



When I travel for work with just my 5D3 + (35 f/2 IS or 28 f/2.8 IS) onboard as a walkabout option if there's any free time, I just wrap it in a fleecy winter hat. Works just fine.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



The3o5FlyGuy said:


> I actually knew something like this existed and was looking into it for my 70D. I hate how bug and bulky camera backpacks often are and wanted to use my regular backpack but witout an insert. this is a great way to protect your cam.



I use the LensCoat neoprene covers, they work very well. I have one for just the 1D X body (although it's a great fit for the body + 40/2.8 pancake), and one for body+lens (works with the 24-70/2.8 and similar).


----------



## emag (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

My copy is somewhat soft in the corners...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



emag said:


> My copy is somewhat soft in the corners...



LOL. I hope the sharp center doesn't scratch your camera!


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*

Jokes aside, in Japan using traditional Japanese wrapping cloth (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furoshiki (Furoshiki) is quite common and is used as a symbol of respect when delivering valuable gifts to your guests. Even though awkward, the PC-E2 product concept is based on this idea, I guess.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jun 27, 2017)

Effing A!!!!! ...I should be able to get a great deal on PC-E1 now, while there's still some inventory left....


----------



## tron (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



bhf3737 said:


> Jokes aside, in Japan using traditional Japanese wrapping cloth (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furoshiki (Furoshiki) is quite common and is used as a symbol of respect when delivering valuable gifts to your guests. Even though awkward, the PC-E2 product concept is based on this idea, I guess.


So the Japanese will be able to wrap the 1DxII boxes when they present them as gifts! Nice ;D ;D ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Also, on the 'fun products you didn't need' tip, MindShift offers this gem:
> ...



Am I the only one who seems to remember the "good old days" when practically everyone would just cover their camera in garbage bags?
And I haven't even owned an SLR for more than five years yet.


----------



## jmoya (Jun 28, 2017)

*Re: You Wanted it, Canon Is Delivering. The PC-E2 is Coming This Week*



neuroanatomist said:


> The real question is how Canon will differentiate artificially limit nerf the PC-E2 to protect sales of their forthcoming PC-L1, the protective cloth specifically designed for bodies with L-series lenses attached.



They will probably add holes in it for breathability.


----------



## LDS (Jun 28, 2017)

mdmphoto said:


> Effing A!!!!! ...I should be able to get a great deal on PC-E1 now, while there's still some inventory left....



Hurry, Canon USA has it 20% off!!! ;D

https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/protecting-cloth-pc-e1

It is also compatible not only with the EOS 5D Mark IV body, but also EOS 5D Mark IV Body *Refurbished*!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

LDS said:


> mdmphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Effing A!!!!! ...I should be able to get a great deal on PC-E1 now, while there's still some inventory left....
> ...



Damn, the 1D X isn't on the list of compatible cameras. My hopes are dashed. Sony, here I come........


----------



## Foxdude (Jun 28, 2017)

What do you guys think, should I buy this now or wait for the PC-E3? Someone already mentioned this has soft corners and not compatible with 1D X.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 28, 2017)

Foxdude said:


> What do you guys think, should I buy this now or wait for the PC-E3? Someone already mentioned this has soft corners and not compatible with 1D X.



Given Canon's notoriously slow pace of innovation, you may need to wait several years for the MkIII, and even then, the improvements will be minor. Undoubtedly the PC-E2 will have poor *D*ust *R*emoval, and I would not expect that critical characteristic to improve much, Canon seems to be at the limit of their technology.


----------



## Foxdude (Jun 28, 2017)

I just checked the specs, and this thing even doesn't have Dual SD slots. Stupid Canon!! 
I'm gonna sell all my Canon gear! Stupid, so stupid..


----------



## Antono Refa (Jun 30, 2017)

And there I thought Canon is making a Perspective Control lens with 1mm focal length...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

Where's the preorder link?!?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2017)

Ahhh, here we go. Where B&H and Adorama utterly fail, good ol' reliable (and not bankrupt at all!) Ritz comes through in the clutch:

http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/CN2349C001/canon-2349c001-pc-e2-protecting-cloth.htm


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 9, 2017)

In defense of this thing, the photo on Canon's website of how you can wrap it around your camera and use the attached strap to secure it on the camera makes it seem like at least a somewhat worthwhile product.

And while everyone bashes and jokes about it for soft corners and lack of card slots, looking at the actual website, it seems that the PC-E2 is not so much in improved PC-E1, as it is a smaller version of it. The PC-E2 specifically says it can only be used with smaller cameras, whereas the PC-E1 photos show it in use with a 5D MkIV.

I don't think Canon is trying to proport this as an improved version of the PC-E1 as much as they're just saying it's a smaller one to be used with the smaller DSLRs.

Canon does a lot of stuff to get us to spend money, this does not appear to be one of them. It's just a smaller one for smaller cameras.


----------



## LDS (Jul 9, 2017)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> the photo on Canon's website of how you can wrap it around your camera



Exactly, it's something for people used to the noble tradition and art of origami.

As myself, I guess I will forget how to properly fold and wrap it around my camera quite soon, and after some Donald Duck attempts, I will get an ugly blob from which the camera would slip out easily.

More or less like some foldable light shapers, and other items, which I never learn how to fold and put everything into the box properly.

Jokes aside, it could be a simple option to protect your camera when you need nothing more, even if the price looks at Canon levels. But in the heat of 6DII and SL2 release, it was simply too funny to mock it....


----------

